# Turbocharged e34 540i questions



## Wetzelautomotiv (Oct 19, 2011)

Ok well this is more of a feeler as I cannot find much help with searching the BMW boards. I recently purchased my e34 and decided that I would like to turbo it. Before the nay Sayers have there way with my post I'd like to explain that I own a automotive repair/fab shop and this isn't a first attempt at a fi build. 
From what I can piece together is that I would be able to use some kind of primitive lap top tuning software since the car is obd1? Any opinions on this I can't seem to remember the software we used on my old e28
I have looked up info on my m60 and it looks to me that I have 10:1 compression and forged rods? Please correct me if I am wrong? 
I'm basically looking to do some kind of budget build using a hx35 (low boost) and a intercooler not so much a remote mount but making the turbo lay not to far after the manifolds come together. 
Power goals are 450rwhp, I feel that this is not an outrageous goal. Please feel free to give any input. I do not want to supercharge my car before someone suggests it, any opinions on injectors or if stock would be fine for low boost ( under 10 psi). I also plan on doing a inline walboro fuel pump for fuel. Sorry for the post bouncing around it seems my a.d.d has shown itself through my typing thanks for any and all input and happy motoring!


----------



## Wetzelautomotiv (Oct 19, 2011)

So I contacted miller performance and they think the war chip should be able to handle the tuning any thoughts?


----------



## franka (Jan 23, 2006)

Nitrous with injectors at each port.


----------



## Wetzelautomotiv (Oct 19, 2011)

Car has a dry shot already


----------

